# They're here



## jmartin6240 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lot of boats out today even though the weather channel lied. Had this one come right up to the boat and beg for an eel. I made an agreement with him. I would feed him if he would feed me. He took me up on it and I am happy to have my 1st keeper cobia ever, and the bibbest fish of my life (34+lbs). God, I love to fish!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Super! Supper!


----------



## jmartin6240 (Apr 6, 2008)

We got the grill fired up and the grandkids are on the way


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

CONGRATS! Nice fish. I can't wait to get out there now that the fish are stariting to show.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish! Congrats on another first. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 'Drag' on slayer (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap I started the same way. This will not be your last big fish.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Nice fish.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

great fish!


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats...nice fish


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice fish. Lots of boats out today for sure.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish jmartin!!!! :bowdown


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking fish Congrats!! on your first keeper:bowdown,been twice have not seen one yet :banghead But Might be getting a T -Top before the season ends , and makea make shift tower out of It!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Fish :clap:clap


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

jmartin---

yer in trouble now!!!!

Laffin!!!!!!

George


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

there u r good job,:bowdown nice fish!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job !!!!!!!!! Still havent got one and spent way to many hours trying.( But ) Not giving up !!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

cograts on your first.. thats a big one :clap:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

"they're here"....


where? pensacola? OB? where you fishing out of?


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

WELL DONE! Welcome to the forum & congrat's on your 1st Cobia!!! 

As was said before. may it be the first of many for you & your crew.

Continued success & thanks for the report & esp. the pic!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice :clap:clap:clap


----------

